# Anouther year /anouther morel season



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems like we went from snow and cold to full blown spring in the mater of a day or 2. 
Purple martins, redwing blackbirds, bluebirds, tree swallows all have showed up in the last few days here in central. And that tells me it must be time again to take to the board and find out were the shrooms are a popping. 

It seemed like anouther long winter,and I never used the treadmill I bought to get my old legs in shape for the hunt. Its going to hurt,but I hope it will be worth it.

Time to get the shroommobile cleaned up and a new battery put in. Hope she still runs good.

I hope this winter has knocked off the ticks like last year, dont think I found but one crawling on me last year. Hope its a long fruitfull season, but all this warm weather has me concerned that its going to be a flash in the pan type year. Happy Hunting. Let the race begin.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

No two are ever the same. Been out every 2-3 days and still nada here is SWPA although a few finds have been reported. Only shroom I've seen thus far is scarlet cup. 

Headed to Columbus by month's end to show my sis the ropes of morel hunting. Can't wait.

Have a great season.


----------



## southernohio (Apr 12, 2015)

I live in scioto county ,and while out deer shed hunting the last few weeks i have already pulled several ticks off myself and beleive to already have had contact with poison ivy .I'm very excited about hunting morals this season. I hope we have a good year


----------

